# serveur smtp



## lubel (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas comment supprimer des serveurs smtp qui bloquent ma boîte d'envoi sur Mac OS 10.2.4
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider sachant que je suis assez nul.
Merci


----------



## pierre22 (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour Lubel tu es sur Mail?
Si oui
Mail=>Préférences clic dans un compte ex: jacques-martin@free.fr clic information de compte, dans le bas maintient clic sur serveur d'envoi (SMTP) choisir modifier la liste des serveurs, puis tu sélectionne le serveur et tu clic sur supprimer.

Cordialement


----------



## lubel (16 Novembre 2007)

Merci de ton aide. 
Le problème, c'est que sur ma version de mail, je n'ai pas d'autre option que "ajouter un serveur" dans le tiroir "serveurs smtp".


----------



## lubel (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un nouveau venu et j'ai un problème ! Je n'arrive pas à supprimer des serveurs smtp inutiles dans MAIL. Je suis sur une version Mac OS 10.2.4.
Quand je vais dans le tiroir "serveurs smtp", je n'ai pas d'autre option que "ajouter serveur", or, il semblerait que plusieurs serveurs avec un nom proche seraient succeptibles d'être à l'origine de mon problème: je ne peux plus envoyer de messages.
Merci de votre aide.
Cordialement

Lubel


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2007)

lubel a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Je suis un nouveau venu et j'ai un probl&#232;me ! Je n'arrive pas &#224; supprimer des serveurs smtp inutiles dans MAIL. Je suis sur une version Mac OS 10.2.4.
> Quand je vais dans le tiroir "serveurs smtp", je n'ai pas d'autre option que "ajouter serveur", or, il semblerait que plusieurs serveurs avec un nom proche seraient succeptibles d'&#234;tre &#224; l'origine de mon probl&#232;me: je ne peux plus envoyer de messages.
> ...



tu as cliqu&#233; sur les fleches  &#224; cot&#233; de smtp?

tu devrais aboutir &#224; un truc de ce genre




en cliquant modifier liste  tu aboutiras &#224; une liste &#233;ditable


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2007)

merci d'eviter les doublons c'est inutile et m&#234;me pr&#233;judiciable ca &#233;parpille les r&#233;ponses et les aides

C'est fusionn&#233; et je l'ai &#224; l'&#339;il le lascar&#8230;


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2007)

Et moi, je le transf&#232;re (le fil, pas le lascar) du c&#244;t&#233; d'Internet.


----------



## lubel (17 Novembre 2007)

Désolé pour le doublon dû à l'inexpérience !
En revanche, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution au problème posé puisque quand je clique sur les flèches qui donnent accès à la liste des serveurs, je ne peux que choisir un serveur ou ajouter un serveur.
Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2007)

r&#233;paration des autorisations
test sur un autre profil utilisateur ( autre session)


----------



## lubel (17 Novembre 2007)

Merci, mais ça se trouve où ????
Je ne suis pas très au point !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2007)

r&#233;paration d'autorisation
t'a jamais fait?

mais c'estde l'entretien  indispensable !
j'ai plus jaguar  depuis longtemps

mais va voir utilitaire disque , il y a une aide d&#233;di&#233;e
( et profite en, tant que t'es dans utilitaire disque ,  pour verifier le volume)

 pour la cr&#233;ation de compte on verra plus tard , si y a besoin


----------



## lubel (17 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, j'essaie et je te tiens au courant du résultat.
Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2007)

d'ailleurs  la creation de compte est aussi dans l'aide jaguar
( la lire ca r&#233;pond &#224; pas mal de choses)


----------



## lubel (17 Novembre 2007)

Bon, réparation des autorisations effectuée, mais toujours pas de possibilité de supprimer les serveurs smtp inutiles.
J'ai aussi cherché dans l'aide, mais il n'y a rien. Je n'ai aucun problème avec la création de comptes, juste la suppression. Un indice, je reçois les messages qui me sont envoyés.


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2007)

si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'est que &#231;a date jaguar, il y a avait un apple script pour supprimer les serveurs SMTP en trop.
Je vais googler un peu...
[edith]
ay&#233;, la r&#233;ponse est l&#224;
[/edith]


----------



## lubel (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour et merci pour l'aide.
J'ai suivi le jeux de piste et trouvé smtp servers script, mais tout est en anglais et je ne suis pas sûr du coup. Je ne voudrais pas mettre le bazar encore plus. De plus, les différents serveurs n'apparaissent pas.
Y a-t-il un moyen d'accéder au script en français ? Quelle est la marche à suivre ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'est que ça date jaguar, il y a avait un apple script pour supprimer les serveurs SMTP en trop.
> Je vais googler un peu...
> [edith]
> ayé, la réponse est là
> [/edith]


sympa d'avoir retrouvé ca   , je l'avais oublié
ca devrait rouler


----------



## lubel (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Comme je vous l'ai dit, je suis assez nul et je connais mal la machine. En gros, je ne me sers que de Word (beaucoup) mais d'une façon très basique et de Photoshop (basique aussi). Je n'ai jamais modifié un script de ma vie, et je crains donc de faire plus de mal que de bien.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il guider mes premiers pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2007)

tu l'as au menu (script dans Mail)?
tu cliques dessus 
et tu enleves les smtp qui te derangent

et si tu te goutres pas grave car tu peux re-rentrer les bons smtp
via comptes


----------



## lubel (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour Pascal, merci de ton aide,

Quand je vais dans script de Mail, manage smtp server, je trouve ce qui suit, mais les serveurs n'apparaissent pas. Est-ce que je vais au bon endroit ?

(*
Manage SMTP Servers

Copyright © 2002 Apple Computer, Inc.

You may incorporate this Apple sample code into your program(s) without
restriction.  This Apple sample code has been provided "AS IS" and the
responsibility for its operation is yours.  You are not permitted to
redistribute this Apple sample code as "Apple sample code" after having
made changes.  If you're going to redistribute the code, we require
that you make it clear that the code was descended from Apple sample
code, but that you've made changes.
*)

(*
This script goes through each smtp server, checks to see whether they are
being used by an account, then presents a list of 'orphaned' smtp servers,
which you can choose to delete if you wish.
*)


tell application "Mail" to set everySMTPServer to every smtp server
set nameOfEverySMTPServer to {}
repeat with eachSMTPServer in everySMTPServer
	if (my isThisSMTPServerBeingUsed(eachSMTPServer)) then
		-- Don't add to the list of smtp servers to potentially delete
		-- if the server is actively being used by an account 
	else
		set nameOfEverySMTPServer to nameOfEverySMTPServer & name of eachSMTPServer
	end if
end repeat
if ((count of nameOfEverySMTPServer) is equal to 0) then
	display dialog "All the SMTP servers you have defined are being used by active accounts."
else
	set theServersToDelete to choose from list nameOfEverySMTPServer with prompt "Choose one or more SMTP servers to delete. None of these servers are being used by your POP or IMAP accounts." with multiple selections allowed
	if theServersToDelete is not equal to false then
		if ((count of theServersToDelete) is greater than 0) then
			repeat with eachServer in theServersToDelete
				repeat with eachSMTPServer in everySMTPServer
					try
						if (name of eachSMTPServer is equal to eachServer as string) then
							tell application "Mail" to delete eachSMTPServer
						end if
					end try
				end repeat
			end repeat
			display dialog "The selected servers have been deleted!"
		end if
	end if
end if

on isThisSMTPServerBeingUsed(theServer)
	-- Run through each account and see if any of them
	-- are using the given SMTP server
	set theResult to false
	tell application "Mail"
		set everyAccount to every account
		repeat with eachAccount in everyAccount
			set nameOfSMTPServer to name of smtp server of eachAccount
			try
				if (nameOfSMTPServer is equal to name of theServer) then
					set theResult to true
				end if
			end try
		end repeat
	end tell
	return theResult
end isThisSMTPServerBeingUsed


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2007)

Ok ca c'est la pr&#233;sentation du script
( qui est bon )

ce qui m'&#233;tonne c'est que tu n'ayes pas l'option pour le lancer

( desol&#233; mais jaguar c'est si ancien que je me rappelle plus son ergonomie exacte)

le script lui m&#234;me c'est ca


> tell application "Mail" to set everySMTPServer to every smtp server
> 
> .......return theResult
> end isThisSMTPServerBeingUsed


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2007)

va voir l&#224;
si t'as pas un truc de ce genre
DD/ bibliotheque /Scripts/Mail Scripts/Manage SMTP Servers.scpt

en ce cas tu cliques dessus et tu l'executes


----------



## lubel (18 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup Pascal, j'ai enfin réussi à supprimer ces comptes. J'ai l'impression que je n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer de messages, mais peut-être quand j'aurai redémarré la machine.
Merci encore pour l'attention, la patience et le temps passé.
Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2007)

c'est peut etre que le souci est ailleurs dans les r&#233;glages smtp

et si tu faisais une mise &#224; plat ici qu'on voit un peu si des erreurs se sont gliss&#233;es?
ou tu peux faire un autre test

tu configures un utilisateur OSX
et sur cette session l&#224;  tu testes l'envoi
(&#224; tous les coups ca passe)

et si ca passe pas c'est que tu t'es gourr&#233; dans le r&#233;glage smtp 
ou il y a  un  souci global


----------



## lubel (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Ça ne marche toujours pas. Je reçois, mais impossible d'envoyer. Les réglages smtp sont: smtp.orange.fr port:25 et aucune identification.
Je suis aller voir la rubrique "mon compte" dans les préférences système, la case "mot de passe actuel" est vide, mais les dux autes sont remplies. Je ne sais pas de quel mot de passe il s'agit, est-ce mon mot de passe de messagerie ?
Comment configure-t-on un utilisateur OS X ?
Cordialement.

Lubel


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2007)

tu sais que tu as une aide Mac sur ton Mac 
très claire

pour l'instant on oublie le 2 è compte

 je pense que c'est une simple affaire de réglage smtp

Quel est ton FAI?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2007)

comme il est parti
je lui pointe la propre page d'orange pour régler Mail

si orange est le FAI
http://assistance.orange.fr/1354.php?dub=2&#3

et les réglages sont pas ceux ndiquès par lubel( c'est parfois  simple la vie, il suffit d'aller chercher la bonne info)

si le FAI est autre on verra


----------



## pierre22 (19 Novembre 2007)

Pourtant moi j'ai  bien port 25 et sa fonctionne
Voir image


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2007)

@Pierre22
et comme tu es wanadoo.fr pour l'instant c'est pas pareil

( Pierre22 il y a des sujets wanadoo<=> orange et les divers réglages)


----------



## pierre22 (19 Novembre 2007)

wanadoo ou orange tout semble redirigé sur orange

si tu clic sur www.wanadoo.fr tu sera redirigé sur orange.fr

J'ai testé en smtp.orange.fr.  Cela fonctionne aussi


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2007)

on le sait , et alors?
en quoi ca résoud le souci de lubel?


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour et merci à tous,

J'ai testé la configuration smtp-msa (etc...) par le port 587 et je n'ai pas plus de résultat.
Je ne sais pas (évidemment) ce qu'est le FAI. J'imagine que c'est Fournisseur d'accès Internet, si c'est le cas c'est Orange, mais ça serait sans doute trop simple. Je ne sais pas non plus, où on modifie ce FAI, pour autant que ça se modifie.
Cordialement.

Lubel


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

bon
on avance à pas d'escargot
(et  il faut t'arracher les infos)

donc si je pige 
ton internet  là où tu utilises le Mac  c'est orange
ton adresse email
chez orange  ou ailleurs?

et es tu certain de bien rentrer les réglages?
( inspire toi des nombreux topos avec  images  Mail qui trainent , y compris chez orange)

et tu vas faire le test 2 è compte
Et je ne vais pas te dire comment faire 
c'est expliqué dans l'aide Mac ( ou aide preference systeme /comptes)


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

J'en conviens, je suis très lent et ça doit être un peu pénible pour toi (vous).
Mon adresse e-mail, c'est Orange. Mes problèmes ont commencé quand j'ai changé mon adresse wanadoo en Orange, j'ai dû me planter dans les configurations à ce moment-là.
Je pense que je rentre bien dans les réglages en ce qui concerne Mail.
Avant de me lancer dans un test deuxième compte, je voudrais m'assurer qu'il s'agit bien du compte que l'on trouve dans les préférences de Mail ou du compte utilisateur de préférence système ?
A propos des aides, je les trouve souvent extrêmement sommaires. Là aussi, je ne dois pas bien m'en servir. Ça vient probablement du fait que je n'ai jamais fait de mise à jour pour la simple raison que je ne sais pas quel mot de passe on me demande. Si c'est celui de "Mon compte" dans préférence système, je l'ai oublié et je ne me souviens plus si c'est moi qui l'ai "inventé" ou si il est lié à la machine.
J'ai cherché dans la documentation mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Voilà où j'en suis en ce moment.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

Aaaaah
Là ca devient interessant
Pas de mise à jour?
cherche pas plus loin 
c'est sans doute ca

Alors tu cliques menu mise à jour de logiciel

on va te demander un mot de passe
comme tu n'en as pas ( ce qui est pas malin mais on verra ca apres)
tu n'en mets pas et tu cliques OK
et ensuite tu attends (et comme tu n'as jamais fait de mise à jour ca va surement se faire en plusieurs fois ( plusieurs redemarrages) et assez long ( genre 30 mn)
tu fais ca quand t'as du temps


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

J'ai tenté le coup, mais il me refuse l'accès pour cause d'absence de mot de passe.
Dans la "mon compte" (préférence système), la case "mot de passe actuel" est vide, les deux autres (nouveau mot de passe et confirmation) sont remplies et je ne parviens pas à intervenir dessus et la l'aide ne m'explique pas comment le modifier ni comment retrouver un mot de passe oublié.
Il y aurait-il un script à ce sujet ? (Je commence à faire le malin !)
A bientôt.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

pas de mot de passe c'est un mot de passe
( un des pires mais c'est faisable)

bon on reprend à la base
tu es bien administrateur au moins?

Si c'est le cas tu peux changer ton mot de passe avec le CD1 d'install
procédure indiquée dans la FAQ du forum et dans des dizaines de fils
( et dans la paperasserie  Mac ou Panther jaguar aussi)

tu as les CD au moins???

edit
je suis dans un bon jour et faudrait arriver à en finir un jour
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=60304


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

J'imagine que je suis administrateur puisque je suis le seul à me servir de ce mac. J'ai les CD's, bien rangés.
Donc, je vais aller voir ce lien, et j'essaie d'avancer le plus loin possible sans faire chier le monde.
Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

oh c'est pas evident que tu sois admi
ceci dit c'est indiqué dans ton profl preferences systemes/ comptes

c'est pas que tu fasses chier , c'est que on découvre des trucs morceaux par morceaux et au compte goutte
et que tu ne t'es jamais occupé de ton Mac , et que depuis des années il a du peu à peu se dérégler


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas tellement que je m'en occupe pas, c'est que comme je ne me sers pratiquement que de Word et de Mail qui marchait très bien, je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait un autre entretient à faire qu'un petit coup de coup de chiffon humide pour qu'il soit beau !
Je suis un peu basique.
Avant de me lancer dans la procédure de réinstallation du dique 1, j'imagine que j'ai intérêt à quitter toutes les applications ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

il ne s'agit *surtout pas *de réinstaller !
relis attentivement le fil

tu fais " comme ci" mais au lieu d'installer
une fois la langue choisie tu regardes le menu
et dedans  tu devrais avoir _reinitialiser le mot de passe_

et là tu en choisiras un simple

edit
je remarque régulierement de 2 à 4 lecteurs présents  sur ce fil
et peu  ( aucun) interviennent , dommage


----------



## Galphanet (20 Novembre 2007)

Salut,
Non car tu va redémarrer ton ordinateur.

Tu ne dois pas suivre la procédure d'installation mais juste utiliser les utilitaires qui sont disponibles sur le CD (dans la barre des menus en haut).

A part ça je te conseille très très très très très très (mais vraiment très) fortement de mettre le système à jour en passant sur Mac OS X 10.4 voir 10.5 si ton système le supporte...
Parce que les anciennes versions, c'est bien sympa mais ya toujours des problèmes...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

Exact concernant les très anciens OS 10
Inexact concernant Panther

 mais vu l'utilisation ( en gros machine à écrire )
 c'est pas forcement une dépense si utile

on va redresser la situation  de cet OS peu à peu

( je tiens à preciser que fin decembre je serai moins libre   )


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

Re-
Alors, j'ai suivi la procédure, le mot de passe du compte utilisateur est changé, quand je démarre l'ordinateur, il me le demande, je le tape et tout s'enchaîne comme il faut, MAIS, mon mot de passe de messagerie a disparu du compte "mail" et quand je veux envoyer ou recevoir, une fenêtre apparaît me demandant le mot de passe utilisateur, et là, il ne le reconnaît pas. Pourtant, celui-là, je m'en souviens, il a dix minutes !
A part ça, je me suis mis à jour et c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle.
J'espère aussi que d'ici fin décembre, je serai un peu plus autonome.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

ca ne me surprend qu'à moitié

car apparement tu te mélanges les pinceaux entre les divers mots de passes et tes descriptions sont assez approximatives ce qui n'aide pas

Tu es SUR que c'est le mot de passe admi que Mail te demande?


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

J'en ai bien l'impression car quand je tape mon mot de passe de messagerie, il ne le reconnaît pas non plus. Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que le mot de passe ait disparu du compte utilisateur dans les préférences de mail.


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

Je suis de moins en moins, excuse-moi. Celui qui a disparu, c'est le mot de passe de messagerie.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

c'est assez simple
tu as changé la serrure du coffre Mac 
donc ce qu'il y a à l'interieur du coffre qui avant s'ouvrait avec l'ancienne combinaison y perd son latin
et ton trousseau aussi sans doute

bon 
tu retournes dans tes preferences Mail
et tu rerentres ton mot de passe de messagerie


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

En fait, quand j'essaie de rentrer à nouveau le mot de passe messagerie, une fenêtre "déverrouillage de trousseau" apparaît avec le message suivant: Mail souhaite accéder au trousseau. Veuillez taper votre mot ou phrase d'accès au trousseau".
Mais il refuse le mot de passe que j'ai modifier tout à l'heure.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

normal
ton trousseau n'a pas changé de mot de passe lui
il a sans doute encore  comme mot de passe  l'ancien mot de passe
( tu sais le mot de passe nul, si nul que tu commences à en voir les défauts...)

A la demande acces trousseau essaye de ne RIEN mettre comme mot de passe ( tu effaces les **** )
et clique OK


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

J'ai essayé, hélas... Marche pas non plus !


----------



## lubel (20 Novembre 2007)

Je dois m'arrêter pour aujourd'hui.
Merci pour ton aide et à demain peut être, j'espère.
Amicalement.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

Alalala

Quand je pense qu'on fait sans doute tout ca pour rien

dis donc j'y pense 
tu as réparé les autorisations APRES mise à jour?
vu que ce fut la seule et une massive  je le ferai

( ca ne change rien à ton souci de trousseau mais ca fera du bien)

je sais pas qui t'as installé l'OS mais zero mot de passe c'est une erreur ..

bon ben mainteenant tu vas chercher dans l'aide jaguar  les resolutions de probleme de trousseau

d'ailleurs tu accedes à l'aide specifique en cliquant le trousseau


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Non, non, on n'a pas fait tout ça pour rien, petit à petit, je me familiarise avec la machine (un peu tard, mais bon).
J'ai réparé les autorisations après la mise à jour. En revanche, j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur cette histoire de trousseau mais il me réclame toujours l'ancien code pour s'ouvrir et donc pouvoir le changer.
Le serpent se mange un peu la queue.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

l'ancien tu l'as
c'est:  rien
( selon toi)


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement, je ne me souviens pas en avoir rentré un, mais quand je ne mets rien et que je valide, il me refuse l'accès au trousseau, donc, je me dis que peut-être j'en avais mis un. Vraiment, je ne sais plus, et c'est ça le problème.
En tous cas, mon nouveau code administrateur, lui, fonctionne.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

tu te compliques la vie

tu as regardé l'aide du trousseau ?
pas sûr
dedans tu as une section "resolution de problemes"

Autant repartir sur une base simple

tu reinitialises ton mot de passe de trousseau 

et perso je te conseille 2 choses
- prendre le même que celui d'ouverture de session ( donc chez toi ton compte admi)
et 
- dans les réglages 
deverrouillage automatique à ouverture de session
et 
toujour en activité ( doonc sans verrouillage automatique programmé)

plus tard tu pourras changer les réglages  si ca te chante , mais vu ton activité ca ira


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

Dans l'aide de trousseau, je n'ai pas de rubrique "résolution des problèmes", et quoi que je fasse, il me demande l'ancien mot de passe. Comment alors le réinitialiser ?


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

Est-ce que la solution ne serait pas d'ouvrir un nouveau trousseau et peut-être, de supprimer l'ancien ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

commence donc par suivre les conseils
ce que je t'indique est simple et preserve tes données





onn verra après


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

Désolé, mais je ne trouve pas SOS-Trousseau ! Comment on y accède ?


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

J'ai ouvert le trousseau et cliqué sur contrôle d'accès, mais là, il n'y a rien.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

tu es sur que tu n'as pas SOS trousseau ? ( dans le menu  du trousseau)

tu lis les modes d'emploi?

potasse ton aide trousseau il y a certainement l'équivalent pour changer les mots de passes
( desolé mais le systeme jaguar  est  très ancien et  je n'en connais plus les particularités)


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

Il n'y a pas de SOS sur cette version et je ne trouve vraiment pas de moyen de déverrouiller ce trousseau. L'aide de Mac m'explique comment en créer un nouveau et d'en faire le trousseau par défaut.
Est-ce une bonne idée ?

Pour avoir accès à tes réponses, je dois quitter Explorer et revenir, j'imagine que ce n'est pas normal. Qu'est-ce que je n'ai pas fait, ou mal fait ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

Mais pourquoi tu utilises cette bouze d'explorer?
C'est une veritable horreur 
et tu as  plein de bons navigateurs dont  Safari
( 100% Apple !)

Va falloir refaire toute ton éducation Mac!  

Si tu veux recréer un trousseau vas y
l'inconvenient
Au début tu  devras revalider chaque demande " voulez vous que le trousseau blablabla"


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

le réparateur de trousseau pour jaguar tu l'as peut etre déjà
sinon il est là ( en anglais)
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107234


> Pour réparer votre trousseau sous Mac OS X 10.1 et Mac OS X 10.2, procédez comme suit :
> 1.	 Dans le menu Atteindre, cliquez sur Applications.
> 2.	 Ouvrez le dossier Utilitaires.
> 3.	 Démarrez Keychain First Aid.
> ...


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

C'est assez drôle, en voulant essayer Safari, il m'a demandé le mot de passe trousseau !
A part ça, je réussis à nouveau à recevoir des mails, je n'y arrivais plus depuis deux jours. En ce qui concerne le mode d'emploi en anglais, je suis aller voir, mais je crains que ce soit au-dessus de mes capacités et de faire de nouvelles conneries.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

hé ho
 tu vas arreter tes gamineries?

tu as vu je t'ai mis le mode d'emploi en francais

l'interface est comme celle de SOS trousseau
sauf que c'est en anglais

demo je l'ai même chargé pour que tu vois toi même monsieur le frileux


----------



## lubel (21 Novembre 2007)

Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une suite.
J'essaie ça demain et je te tiens au courant. Merci encore de te donner autant de mal.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

Ben tu sais, j'vais te dire  un secret 
 je suis un tenace  

et n'oublions pas que y a encore du boulot derrière....


----------



## lubel (22 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

C'est à devenir fou, impossible de trouver Keychain Fist Aid dans les applications. J'ai fait une recherche via Fichier/Rechecher, et ça n'a rien donner non plus.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2007)

tu l'as télechargé là ou je t'ai dit de le faire?

et tu n'es même pas obligé de l'installer !
tu peux juste ouvrir le dmg et cliquer sur l'appli dans l'image disque


----------



## lubel (22 Novembre 2007)

Non évidemment, mais maintenant c'est fait.
J'ai suivi la procédure mais ça continue de me demander le mot de passe d'accès au trousseau. J'en conclus donc que l'entrée est endommagée. Si je comprends bien, je dois supprimer le trousseau. En passant par Fichier/Supprimer (nom du trousseau) ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2007)

si tu as le choix 
choisir supprimer trousseau session
( ca garde le trousseau systeme)


----------



## lubel (22 Novembre 2007)

Je n'ai qu'un trousseau qui apparaît dans le fichier trousseau. Est-ce que le trousseau de session, ou le trousseau système, se trouverait ailleurs ? Un indice, dans ce trousseau, n'apparaissent que des accès pop et smtp.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2007)

il serait judicieux que tu lises l'aide du trousseau

il arrive très souvent que le trousseau systeme soit vide
il est possible qu'en ce cas dans jaguar il n'apparaisse pas. Je ne me rappelle plus comment est organisé le trousseau sous jaguar( toi tu as tous les éléments)

quant à la mention smtp et pop c'est normal puisque tu avais configuré Mail sur ton Mac et pas grand chose d'autre ( voire rien)


----------



## lubel (22 Novembre 2007)

Voilà, c'est fait, j'ai accès au trousseau avec le même mot de passe que celui du compte utlisateur et j'ai pu reconfigurer mes préférences de Mail.
Mais je ne peux toujours pas envoyé de messages ! Je n'ai plus que deux comte smtp, un orange sur le port 25 et msa.orange sur le port 587 avec mot de passe. Mais rien ne passe, un peu comme avant, quoi.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2007)

bon alors maintenant tu vas tester un 2 è compte utilisateur du Mac OSX  et y tester Mail
( avec smtp orange 25)


----------



## lubel (22 Novembre 2007)

J'ai ouvert un nouveau compte utilisateur. Je lui ai donné le même mot de passe et le statut d'administrateur. Est-ce une bonne idée ? En revanche, je ne sais pas comment tester mail sur ce compte-là plutôt que sur l'autre.


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2007)

lubel a dit:


> J'ai ouvert un nouveau compte utilisateur. Je lui ai donné le même mot de passe et le statut d'administrateur. Est-ce une bonne idée ? En revanche, je ne sais pas comment tester mail sur ce compte-là plutôt que sur l'autre.



Pascal


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2007)

lubel a dit:


> J'ai ouvert un nouveau compte utilisateur. Je lui ai donné le même mot de passe et le statut d'administrateur. Est-ce une bonne idée ?


bon on progresse encore à la vitesse d'un escargot


que tu prennes le même mot de passe c'est ton problème
 tant que tu ne donnes pas même nom et même mot de passe...
( d''ailleurs le mac t'en empêcherait )



> En revanche, je ne sais pas comment tester mail sur ce compte-là plutôt que sur l'autre.


c'est une plaisanterie là , hein?
dis moi que c'est une plaisanterie...

tu as formaté en théorie  Mai avec to adresse l sur le premier compte utilisateur 
donc tu sais faire la même chose sur le 2 è

il s'agit d'un test 
donc tu prends -c'est temporaire- la même adresse que sur l'autre

tout ceci afin de voir 
1-si ton mac et Mail marchent ( surtout en envoi)
2- Où est ce que ca foire si ca foire

un ou des fichiers nazes  ou tes réglages

( Et vu le déroulement de tout ce fil , je me permets à present de douter de tes réglages du compte sur Mail du premier utilisateur)



daffyb a dit:


> Pascal


Merci


----------



## lubel (23 Novembre 2007)

Ben non, je ne plaisantais pas, pourtant j'aurais bien voulu !
En revanche, je me suis obstiné un peu plus tard et j'y suis arrivé (tout arrive). Ça n'a pas mieux fonctionné, je reçois, mais je n'émets touours. J'ai revérifié les réglages de mail dans les préférences, mais ce ne doit pas être là que ça se passe, car là, pour le coup, c'est simple et je comprends.
J'ai senti ironie et connivence dans le message de Daffy B, je reconnais que je suis très con en la matière, extrêmement prudent (chat échaudé ceaint l'eau froide) et un peu exaspérant parfois, mais je suis incompétent en la matière, la logique et le vocabulaire demande un peu d'apprentissage. Ça peut être long, je peux être lent.
A plus et merci.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2007)

bon on va faire ras des paquerettes

comme j'imagine que t'es pas à l'aise avec les captures d'écran éditées et en ligne


tu vas TOUT donner de tes réglages*

-Nom de ton service internet  ( par lequel tu surfes)

- intitulé de ton adresse ( partie après le @)

-les  données que tu as entrées dans la configuration
( une étourderie est vite faite , faute de frappe , un oubli, une erreur dans une entrée comme mettre que la premiere partie d'un email quand il faut tout mettre ou inversement etc)

edit bien entendu ( je precise cette évidence  au cas où)
tu ne donnes ni ton email entier ni ton mot de passe


----------



## lubel (23 Novembre 2007)

Alors...
Mon serviece internet est Orange.

Type de compte: POP
adresse:.......@orange.fr
nom complet: mon prénom
nom du serveur: pop.orange.fr
nom de l'utlisateur: partie de mon adresse e-mail avant @
mot de passe: le mot de passe utilisateur

serveur smtp: smtp.orange.fr et smtp-msa.orange.fr

dans options du serveur d'envoi: smtp.orange.fr
port serveur: 25
Authentification: aucune

et pour msa:
port serveur: 587
authentification: mot de passe
nom d'utilisateur: première partie de mon adresse mail
mot de passe: le mot de passe utilsateur.

Est-ce que tout ça suffit comme informations.
A+


----------



## lubel (23 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas c'est utile, mais, dans la fenêtre "OPTIONS AVANCÉES":

Port: 110
Utiliser SSL n'est pas coché.

Ces réglages n'ont jamais été modifiés, donc, a priori, ce sont les bons.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2007)

lubel 
ce fil fait* 5* pages 
( cinq pages  pour un  simple réglage smtp  de Mail)
déjà c'est énorme
mais en plus tu ne participes pas tu ne réponds pas aux questions
ca devient lassant

ce que tu donnes c'est pour le pop

Je te redemande autrement
- nom de ton service email
-nom de ton fournisseur d'acces internet

ET
copie de TOUT ce que tu as mis dans TOUTES les cases de configuration smtp 
du compte
sauf ton adresse mail complete et ton mot de passe ( données privées)
tu mettras, ici,  XXX@


----------



## lubel (23 Novembre 2007)

Le problème, Pascal, c'est que j'ai l'impression de t'avoir donné toutes les informations que je connais.
Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles le service e-mail, ni le fournisseur d'accès internet (si ce n'est pas Orange, qui ça peut être et où je le trouve ?).
Quand aux configurations SMTP, je t'ai donné tous ce que à quoi j'ai accédé via Préférence de mail/Compte/SMTP/Options.
Je suis franchement ignare en la matière, crois bien que ce n'est pas de gaieté de cur que je ne donne pas toutes les infos.


----------



## lubel (23 Novembre 2007)

Dans préférence réseau, j'ai trouvé:
TC/IP: via DHCP et toutes une série de numéro que je n'ai jamais modifiés.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2007)

non tu ne m'as rien donné du tout de précis ( ou de ce que je te demande)

Alors on reprend 

*FAI
tu surfes de chez toi?
tu payes un abonnement internet ?

chez qui?
numericable? free? belgacom? wanadoo? Alice?
ca c'est  le fournisseur d'acces (et ca n'a rien à voir avec l'adresse email )

*l'adresse email
qu'est ce tu as après le @ dans l'adresse?
@ free.fr
@wanadoo.fr
@orange.fr

*SMTP
ce que tu as exactement mis dans les cases


----------



## daffyb (23 Novembre 2007)

voilà à quoi ressemble la fenêtre de config de jaguar :


----------



## daffyb (23 Novembre 2007)

au fait, tu as un firewall ?
tu as quoi comme modem ?


----------



## lubel (24 Novembre 2007)

J'ai eu un problème, j'ai essayé de vous répondre deux fois, et ça n'a pas l'air de passer.
Nouvelle tentative.
Je suis abonné Orange (avant c'était Wanadoo, mais ça a changé de nom).
Mon adresse mail est: *******@orange.fr
Avant, c'était ******@wanadoo.fr, cet été, on m'a proposé de changer cette adresse wanadoo en orange, c'est à ce moment-là que les problèmes ont commencé. J'ai donc dû me planter dans la configuration.

La fenêtre que Duffy a envoyée est effectivement celle qui apparaît sur ma machine et que j'ai remplie comme suit:

Type de compte:        POP
adresse:                    *******@orange.fr
nom complet:            mon prénom
nom du serveur:        pop.orange.fr
nom de l'utlisateur:    partie de mon adresse e-mail avant @
mot de passe:           le mot de passe utilisateur donné par le fournisseur

serveur smtp:            smtp.orange.fr et smtp-msa.orange.fr

dans options du serveur d'envoi: smtp.orange.fr
                                                port serveur: 25
                                                Authentification: aucune

et dans options du serveur d'envoi pour msa:
                                                port serveur: 587
                                                authentification: mot de passe
                                                nom d'utilisateur: première partie de mon adresse mail
                                                mot de passe: le mot de passe donné par le fournisseur.

En ce qui concerne le modem, il a rendu l'âme dans les deux suivant la fin de la garantie. Depuis, je me connecte via Airport, réglé sur: se connecter au réseau disposant du meilleur signal.

Pour conclure, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un firewall, donc, je pense que je n'en ai pas.

Encore merci à tous les deux.
Amicalement.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2007)

Va quand même verifier si le firewall ( pare feu coupe feu) n'est pas branché et bloquerait des ports

preference systeme /partage/coupe feu


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2007)

on conitinue



> et dans options du serveur d'envoi pour msa:
> port serveur: 587
> authentification: mot de passe
> nom d'utilisateur: première partie de mon adresse mail
> mot de passe: le mot de passe donné par le fournisseur.


on parle bien du mot de passe du compte email...

Je n'ai plus de compte wanadoo ( ni d'abonnement orange )

-
A terme faudrait tester avec une adresse  autre

par exemple gmail
Pourquoi?
1- gmail marche beaucoup mieux que l'email wanadoo
reglages ne s'appuyant jamais sur orange
et
2-il peut gerer tout seul le courrier ...orange -wanadoo
et filtre tous les spams remarquablement bien ( dont ceux de wanaddo)


3- accessoirement tonne d'options gratuites très sympas


----------



## lubel (24 Novembre 2007)

Le coupe-feu est bien désactivé.
Et le mot de passe est celui du compte e-mail.

Je dois m'arrêter pour aujourd'hui.
A bientôt, peut-être.
Amicalement.


----------



## lubel (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous pensez que je pourrai régler ce problème un jour ? Je commence à me dire que ce n'est peut-être pas une question de configuration.
En tous cas, j'ai appris pas mal de choses. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2007)

fais un test
crées toi une adresse là
https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...-EMEA-fr-google&utm_medium=ha&utm_campaign=fr

et tu appliques EXACTEMENT la procédure de formatage Mail
là
https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275&query=mail&topic=&type=f

et tu testes l'envoi depuis gmail de Mail  ( vers ton adresse wanadoo)

si ca marche 
on formatera gmail pour qu'ilgere ton compte wanadoo


----------

